# New (to me) Pitts & Spitts



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been looking for a good pit for a while now. Just checking the internet, not too serious. Happened upon a craigslist garage sale listing with a smoker included. Finally got by there after the actual sale was over, and was pleased to find this. Couldn't be happier, got exactly what I was looking for, and didn't have to save up for 2 years to make it happen. 









Cooks pretty good too. Now the chef just needs a little more practice.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, what you get it for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

Got it for $500.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck of a deal congrats!


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you, DL. Glad I didn't have to break the bank. No pitting, etc. in excellent condition. 

It's my baby now. The wife is thrilled. 

Any and all advice is appreciated, while not a total greenhorn, I would consider myself a beginner who needs lots of practice on this type of pit.


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

Dude, that's the deal of the century. That pit is all you'll ever need.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Man I have always wanted one of those Pitts and Spitts rigs. You should have worn a ski mask when you picked that thing up for 500....I could only imagine retail is probably about 1500-2000.....sweet!!


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks like it's the 18x30 - model U1830. 

It is the perfect size for my little yard.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

merry christmas to you!!!!!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

My dad has one that is very similar and I think paid a ton for it (from P&S). He's had it several months and absolutely loves it! For guidance, try www.texasbbqrub.com and no, I don't work there, I have just learned a ton from their forum! I am a female who was new to low, slow cooking and learned almost everything from that site! I get no complaints now!


----------

